# Sharing a Bluetooth KB and Mouse Between 2 BT Enabled Computers?



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I was wondering if it would be possible to share a BT KB and Mouse between two bluetooth enabled computers (a desktop and a laptop). The laptop would be easy, just enable/disable the bluetooth with the built in kb and trackpad, but once BT on the desktop was disable (using the mouse) how would you re enable it? You need to use the mouse to turn on BT, but the mouse would be BT...anybody know how you would do this? Is this even possible...I don't want to have to buy two sets of KB and Mouse (BT). 
Suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

*hello?*

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a desktop and laptop which both have BT ... although I normally only use my wireless keyboard and mouse on my desktop ... I just tried pairing my mouse with my laptop just to see if it would work ... no problems at all.

I don't think there should be any issues since you have to pair a device with each computer that you use it on ... assuming you are not running both machines next to each other ... for myself ... I just leave Bluetooth on all the time.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I did a bit more testing with both the keyboard and mouse ...

The good news ... you can use the BT keyboard and mouse on more than one machine

The bad news ... it appears that the BT keyboard and mouse can only be paired to one machine at a given time ... if you are using the mouse/keyboard on one machine and want to use them on another machine ... you have to pair them on the other machine first ... then if you wanted to switch back to the original machine, you would pair again with the original machine.

I hope this helps.


----------

